# Big Pharma, accuse di corruzione "Pagano tangenti anche in Italia"



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

USA

*Big Pharma, accuse di corruzione
"Pagano tangenti anche in Italia"* 

*Inchiesta del dipartimento di giustizia. "Dalle industrie farmaceutiche mazzette a politici, funzionari e medici di tutto il mondo" dal nostro inviato ANGELO AQUARO

*







*NEW YORK* - Pagavano governanti, medici, agenti di commercio. Pagavano e forse continuano a pagare ancora per vedersi autorizzare un farmaco, riuscire a fare approvare una medicina, costringere a scegliere un prodotto invece di un altro. Le pratiche della malasanità, si sa, non sono confinate negli angusti confini d'Italia. Ma in Italia possono avere trovato terreno sicuramente fertile i boss di Big Pharma a cui adesso l'amministrazione degli Stati Uniti sta finalmente cominciando a presentare il conto.

Dalla Merck (la Merck & Co nordamericana, Merck Sharp & Dohme in Europa) alla Bristol-Myers Squibb, dalla GlaxoSmithKline all'AstraZeneca i grandi nomi dell'industria farmaceutica per una volta ci sono tutti nell'inchiesta del Dipartimento di giustizia e della Sec, la Consob americana. Obiettivo: scoprire se e come le Quattro Sorelle dei farmaci ungevano i governi di mezzo mondo per inondare il mercato con i loro prodotti.

L'inchiesta è davvero globale. Tra i paesi sotto esame ci sarebbero Brasile, Cina, Germania, Polonia, Russia, perfino Arabia Saudita. E l'Italia, appunto. I contenuti del blitz rivelato dal "Wall Street Journal" non sono noti e al momento non è ancora chiaro a che livello nei vari paesi si sia spinta la corruzione. Ma l'indagine individua almeno quattro tipi di possibili violazioni. Mazzette ai medici dipendenti dal governo per spingerli a comprare farmaci. Pagamento agli agenti di commercio di "commissioni" da passare a medici dipendenti dai governi. Mazzette a cliniche   e ospedali per spingere l'acquisto di farmaci particolari. Mazzette ai politici e alle commissioni sanitarie per far approvare l'uso dei farmaci.

L'indagine per ora non ha nessun aspetto penale ma gli investigatori non escludono di aprire nuovi fascicoli. Il governo si è mosso sulla base di una legge del 1977 che vieta alle compagnie quotate in Borsa negli Usa (ecco quindi l'intervento congiunto della Sec) di pagare funzionari degli altri paesi per fare business: è il cosiddetto Foreign Corrupt Pratices Act. Ma un'inchiesta potrebbe conseguentemente essere stata aperta anche nei paesi coinvolti in queste contrattazioni: e quindi anche in Italia.

Le compagnie sotto accusa hanno ricevuto una lettera del Dipartimento di Giustizia che chiede di giustificare i movimenti di denaro. Gli uomini di Big Pharma replicano che stanno già collaborando. Ma è fuori di dubbio che la mossa rientra nella battaglia con cui il governo di Barack Obama, già odiato dalle grandi compagnie per la riforma sanitaria che cancella decenni di privilegi e sprechi, ha promesso di fare pulizia di certe pratiche. Qualche tempo fa un'indagine simile ha portato alla luce i metodi di corruzione per la vendita in mezzo mondo di apparecchi medici. E nello sforzo di moralizzazione i funzionari Usa minacciano di passare alla denuncia degli stessi manager invece che delle sole aziende. 

L'industria farmaceutica è particolarmente esposta ala tentazione delle mazzette internazionali, spiegano gli esperti, perché a differenza che negli Usa all'estero - come in Italia - i governi hanno molta più voce in capitolo nella regolazione dei farmaci. Il giro d'affari della corruzione, invece, non è ancora stato quantificato. Ma basta considerare che il business di Big Pharma all'estero è un terzo del suo totale: più di 103 miliardi di dollari. 



                                     (06 ottobre 2010)                  
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2010/10/06/news/big_pharma-7761955/?ref=HREC1-4


*LEGGERE ANCHE:* 
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1645&highlight=pharma

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1420&highlight=pharma

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1290&highlight=pharma


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> USA
> 
> *Big Pharma, accuse di corruzione*
> *"Pagano tangenti anche in Italia"*
> ...


I segreti di pulcinella. finirà a tarallucci e vino, con una maxi-multa (noccioline per tali aziende) e qualche dirigente, area manager o informatore che pagherà, non perché sia meno colpevole dell'intera struttura aziendale, ma perché bisognerà trovare un capro espiatorio. Ovviamente tutto il resto della dirigenza se ne laverà le mani e diranno che si tratta delle solite mele marce.
Parlo con cognizione di causa, visto che faccio l'informatore da quasi 6 anni.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I segreti di pulcinella. finirà a tarallucci e vino, con una maxi-multa (noccioline per tali aziende) e qualche dirigente, area manager o informatore che pagherà, non perché sia meno colpevole dell'intera struttura aziendale, ma perché bisognerà trovare un capro espiatorio. Ovviamente tutto il resto della dirigenza se ne laverà le mani e diranno che si tratta delle solite mele marce.
> Parlo con cognizione di causa, visto che faccio l'informatore da quasi 6 anni.
> 
> Buscopann



:up: ne sono convinta, tanto chi paga veramente siamo sempre gli stessi, i consumatori.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann, posso farti una domanda? ... tanto qui non disturbiamo nessuno


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buscopann, posso farti una domanda? ... tanto qui non disturbiamo nessuno


fai tutte le domande che vuoi. Se ci intercettano ci pensa Berlusconi a salvarci il kulo :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> fai tutte le domande che vuoi. Se ci intercettano ci pensa Berlusconi a salvarci il kulo :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



Come mai per molto tempo non hai scritto, ti sei espresso nel forum? 


Non sei obbligato a rispondere ovviamente.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come mai per molto tempo non hai scritto, ti sei espresso nel forum?
> 
> 
> Non sei obbligato a rispondere ovviamente.


Perché il Forum è come il bar sotto casa. Sai che c'è e chi ci trovi, ma a volte non ha il tempo di entrarci o semplicemente hai voglia di fare altro.
Poi un bel giorno ti torna la voglia..Ci entri di nuovo e ti metti a chiacchierare..Fino a che ti passerà di nuovo.
Mi son perso tutto il casino che c'è stato e devo dire che mi spiace davvero tanto per alcuni personaggi. Ciò che penso però stavolta me lo tengo per me, tanto non cambierebbe nulla.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché il Forum è come il bar sotto casa. Sai che c'è e chi ci trovi, ma a volte non ha il tempo di entrarci o semplicemente hai voglia di fare altro.
> Poi un bel giorno ti torna la voglia..Ci entri di nuovo e ti metti a chiacchierare..Fino a che ti passerà di nuovo.
> Mi son perso tutto il casino che c'è stato e devo dire che mi spiace davvero tanto per alcuni personaggi. Ciò che penso però stavolta me lo tengo per me, tanto non cambierebbe nulla.
> 
> Buscopann



Capisco e grazie per la risposta :up: .


----------

